# is AVG a good antivirus system?



## miaris (Sep 5, 2007)

hi i'm using AVG antivirus but i don't know if it's reliable. i also have NOD32 but i'm not sure witch one i shall use... any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd use NOD32 if you have a license. I use it on a couple of computers here, and I have AVG Free and Avast! free on several others.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Also only have one antivirus installed at a time.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

John, I've been using AVG Free for years now and have had no problems with it, but recently I've seen some comparison charts that place it near the bottom of the list. Is it really that bad at detecting infected files? I'm now using Avira AntiVir which did very well in the comparisons.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Recently, the gap between the detection abilities of AVG Free have been rapidly catching up to those of paid subscription AVs. Its detection rate for viruses has increased significantly.

However with that said AVG Free does not, in comparison to many of the major paid AVs, provide protection against spyware and rootkits. Protection against polymorphic viruses and unknown (proactive) viruses is very poor. Its main strength comes from signature-based detection of viruses, but outside that scope it lacks.

Many certifications and tests are given and based on the _paid_ versions of software. While Grisoft's AVG has received ICSA, WCL Checkmark, VB100 certifications and relatively high marks from tests by AV-Test and AV-Comparatives, it is important to note this is via Grisoft's AVG Anti-virus _Pro_ and _Anti-Malware_ versions. Don't get me wrong, AVG Free has improved significantly over the past several months and is getting right up there with its paid big brother, but in terms of a history of success it does not compare. Consistent history is important, because sometimes the point of switching over to "What's Hot" involves getting burned first.

Now before some of you naysayers and fanboys riot, keep in mind that for many viruses and other assorted malware are an all-or-nothing game when it comes to risk. For the average home user, skimping out on more comprehensive protection from paid subscription security software isn't too bad (_sometimes_). However, when it comes to the propagation of viruses, worms, and botnets (fueling the fire) and lost productivity, money, even identity... it isn't worth it. 

And, to be honest, you really can't appreciate a kevlar vest until you've been shot. Especially if that kevlar vest only costs you the equivalent of a cheap lunch once a month or less. :wink:


----------



## miaris (Sep 5, 2007)

*Thx!*

ok i guess i'm going to use NOD32... i'm glad i didn't buy it for nothing :wink: Thx people!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Clearly, use NOD32 if you have it. :smile:


----------

